# CARB Legal supercharger for 2005 GTO



## Javy16 (Sep 22, 2021)

Been researching on possibly getting a supercharger for my goat and have looked everywhere to see if the Magnuson, LSA, or even the P1SC Procharger are smog legal. Not much information on emissions so any help I’d appreciated!


----------

